# Low Oxygen levels



## johnnynuke (Aug 23, 2007)

I just set up a 24 gallon aquapod, transferring the water from an established 10 gallon tank and a percula clown. This morning the fish looked distressed (gasping) and was not eating (a first for the clown). The salinity in this tank is 1.024, with ammonia, nitrite and nitrite is 0. I also checked the Oxygen level and found that it was 2 mg/l, which is the lowest on the scale. By comparison, my 29 gallon biocube is at 6mg/l.

Not knowing what else to do, I put in an air stone in the tank, hoping to raise the oxygen level. But I've read that micro bubbles can also harm saltwater fish. None of my other tanks require an air pump/stone. Does someone understand this? Is there something else I should be doing to keep 02 levels without the use of an air pump?
Thanks
John


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

johnnynuke said:


> I just set up a 24 gallon aquapod, transferring the water from an established 10 gallon tank and a percula clown. This morning the fish looked distressed (gasping) and was not eating (a first for the clown).
> John


This is not an easy question, so all i can do is brainstorm and give you my first instinct.

How much water did you actually transfer from the 10 gallon? How long had the other water been prepared before use? Saltwater should be mixed for a good 12 hours prior to use. It is entirely possible that this is the source of your problem. 

One reason for allowing this amount of time is to allow the pH to properly settle as CO2 is driven from the water. If you added the water soon after mixing, then you probably experienced a pH swing overnight, resulting in the labored breathing you are witnessing. This is highly likely to occur when the majority of the water is newly mixed water.

On the bright side, Clownfish are very hardy. How is it now?

I suggest testing your pH and alkalinity immediately. Additionally, the pH will need to be tested several times over the course of the next day to ensure it is stable. ( Note: the pH will test slightly lower in the morning than at night. )


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

If I may add to the above, did you disturb the sandbed during the move, and how deep was the sand? One can only assume that you did as you moved from one tank to another. Gasses and protiens released into the water column from the disruption of the sand can lead to similar problems.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got to agree with SKAustin on this one. The disruption of the sandbed may have seriously affected the tank's stability.

Keep us updated.


----------

